# Food Safety News - 01/13/2022 Court will likely name food safety expert Lapsley to sort out the Amos Miller mess



## daveomak.fs (Jan 13, 2022)

*Court will likely name food safety expert Lapsley to sort out the Amos Miller mess*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 13, 2022 12:05 am
Food safety expert George D. Lapsley is in line for the court’s appointment to sort out the mess known as the Amos Miller matter. Assistant U.S. attorneys Gregory B. David and Gerald B. Sullivan proposed naming Lapsley as an expert in the case to assist the court by 1.) monitoring whether defendants are complying with... Continue Reading


*Former USDA official says consumers are scientifically responsible for food safety*
By Guest Contributor on Jan 13, 2022 12:04 am
– OPINION – By Mindy Brashears As we ended 2021 I kept my blogs upbeat and holiday-focused, given the season. There is a time for fun, a time for recognizing the hard work of our industry and then there is a time to be serious. As we turn the page to 2022 and I cross... Continue Reading


*FSA looking into risks from online food sales*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 13, 2022 12:03 am
Efforts to quantify the level of risk posed by food sold online are at an early stage, according to the Food Standards Agency (FSA) in the United Kingdom. In a paper presented at the latest board meeting, the authority acknowledged limitations of the existing regulatory system are being exposed as some new companies set up... Continue Reading


*Outbreak strain of Salmonella traced to pet bearded dragons; 25 states involved*
By News Desk on Jan 13, 2022 12:02 am
The CDC has announced that 44 people have been infected with with  Salmonella Uganda from bearded dragons. Foods, surfaces and utensils can become cross contaminated if proper hygiene practices are not followed. On Nov. 19, 2021, the Oregon Health Authority collected samples from a bearded dragon in a sick person’s home for testing. Whole genome... Continue Reading


*Scientists evaluate faster Listeria detection method*
By News Desk on Jan 13, 2022 12:01 am
Researchers in Norway have established and evaluated a faster method to detect Listeria monocytogenes. Scientists at Nofima found it was possible to detect Listeria in a sample after only four hours of enrichment using a handheld sequencing device called MinION from Oxford Nanopore Technologies. This is 20 hours faster than the traditional enrichment method to look for the... Continue Reading


*Casseroles recalled over possible Salmonella contamination from corn linked to outbreak*
By News Desk on Jan 12, 2022 01:20 pm
Doughgirls Baking Inc. (dba, Doughgirls Comfort Kitchen & Bakeshop) is recalling King Ranch Casserole from the marketplace due to possible Salmonella contamination. This recall is connected to a Salmonella outbreak that has been linked to frozen corn. As of the last update on Dec. 21, 2021, there are now 84 Salmonella illnesses reported across 5... Continue Reading


----------

